# Chino & Shadow



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Just a few photos of my sweethearts. I hope you like them.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww! Always a Shadow and Chino fan here! Love "Shadow-boxing"! And Chino's poses! They are my two favorite kitties from Michigan for sure!!

Thanks for always posting pics of them, they're really such a great combo together!:luv


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you TC! Maya & G are my favorite kitties from Washington and I love to see their photos too!:luv


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

you have to love a cat so black they suck up the light in the room!!!!


----------



## Purfect (Sep 21, 2015)

They are so cute so I definitely love them.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
Ahhhhh, Two of the most Special kitty's here...for so many reasons...
♡♡So Precious♡♡Together♡♡
Sending PetPets from Oregon, for them!
Sharon


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Great pics! I'm a fan of them too.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

What cuties. Is Chino a male? I love orange tabbies


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

Amy-yes, Chino is a male. We love orange tabbies too!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh goodness, that little Shadow is SO adorable in her chewy.com box! (And LOL TabbCatt, shadow boxing is a great description!) Her face manages to express complete innocence and yet to inspire suspicion about what she might be up to at the same time.  And Chino, our favorite big brother... :luv You can still see the kitten in his face!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Patty, thank you. Yes, that describes Shadow perfectly!  She is always up to something and she always looks so innocent.:luv

Chino is still my baby boy, even though he is all grown up


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Chino looks like an aristocrat! 
But a wonderful benevolent one!!
Shadow would be his 'Comrade in Arms'!
S.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Sharon!


----------

